# Who has accounts allready



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Working on calling all my customers and telling them about our new service as well as a couple wal marts and home depots. Anyone got accounts booked? Does anyone do targets, Kmarts or Bestbuys. Thinking of calling them up. Just curious.


----------



## landscapein (Mar 15, 2004)

*What*

What New Service


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Sweeping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

JR.
Sign em up for 3 to 5 years that way you don't have to go looking every year.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Good idea. Some of them would say no. But I know a couple people who would love to do that.
thanks DWAN


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

offer a discount for a longer contract.

I offer a 2% discount if paid within 10 days of billing for a 1 year contract, 5% if paid within 10 days of billing for a 3 year and 10% for a 5 year contract if they pay within 10 days of billing.
This does 2 things, it makes them pay as soon as they get there bill and makes them think about the longer contract. 
Just make sure that after the discount your price is high enough to make a profit and pay your self a wage.


----------



## RidgeCon (Jan 3, 2001)

We are all set up with our customers for this year. We have 90% repeat customers every year and then will take on new ones or one timers etc. It is a good money maker for us to fill in the time between winter and spring. We then sweep road construction sites all summer for road building companies. Keeps a guy busy most of the time.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Ridgecon or anyone else,

I am a one Plowtruck business. My Comm. lot Mgr just asked me yesterday if I had the means to clean their lot this spring. What is a reasonable set up for say small strip malls less than 1 acre? Do you have a minute to list the needed equipment. This side is all new to me. I am a woodworker, not a green guy but this could add to my more profitable plow season. I do carry a combo policy including woodworking, s. plowing/landscaping just so I can use my tractor to move snow if I need to. I don't have a dump anything at present but do have a JD1070 40 HP compact tractor with PTO and Power beyond Hyd., loader etc. I'm not sure how much flow goes to the power beyond and if it will run a sweeper or not. It sounds like, from your experience, that you would have an idea if this would be profitable on a small scale like I am talking about. One tractor mtd implement etc.

In the mean time I will peruse this forumn that I didn't realize was even here.

Thanks in advance,

Deereguy


----------

